# My budgie has "runny bottom" what do I do?!?



## jeremyrobber (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello, 
I apologize ahead of time if I am not posting on the right thread or something, I honestly don't know how it works. 
But my female (I think) budgie has accumulated runny droppings on her vent. She is not fluffed up and hunched over like I have seen with one of my first budgies that passed away. She does seen sluggish, but still moves around the cage I have her in. 
Yesterday, when she was out with my other two budgies, I noticed that she was sleeping a lot. And they all were annoyed with one another (though that might be expected because I've only had them all out of their cages together for about a week). I thought maybe they had gotten sleep deprived because they all seemed a little nappy. But that night when I was closing everyone up for the night I couldn't find her. She turned out to be hiding on top of my closet, so I gently caught her with a blanket and put her in a separate cage. She had a little residue on her vent then, but I didn't want to stress her out and I didn't know what to do so I just left her be. 
This morning she had a considerable amount on her rear. Is she egg bound? I've only had her for three weeks, and the lady I got her from said that she had been laying eggs, I've gotten no eggs. What can I do to help?!?! I don't want to lose her too.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome the forums,

Given the symptoms exhibited by your budgie, the best course of action is to have her seen by an avian vet specialist for a proper examination, diagnosis and treatment plan.
In the meantime, you can keep her extra warm by covering the cage on 3 sides.
If there is a lot of build up on the vent, you can soak a cotton ball on lukewarm water and carefully clean the area.
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html

Did you get all 3 budgies at the same time and from the same person?
If not, then your budgie should have been quarantined from your other two budgies: http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html


----------



## jeremyrobber (Feb 1, 2017)

That's the problem. I live about two days drive away from any avian vet! I would love to take all of my birds in to get checked but budgies just seem so fragile I don't think I could do it. Plus I'm on a students budget. I'm trying to find in home/homeopathic ways to keep my birds healthy. Whatever I can get my hands on really. 
I got my first two budgies probably a month and a half ago. The male seemed to be doing fine for the first two days, but then he got sick. He sat on his perch all fluffed up and hunched over for about a day and a half after that he went into seizures and died, leaving my female Tinkerbell all alone. I was worried about get because she started to seem depressed and lonely. And I couldn't do anything about it because she's tolerant but not tame. So I called up a lady in town that I knew had a lot of birds, and she was able to give me another pair to keep Tink company. I know I should have quarantined them in different rooms, but the rest of my house has drafts and temp drops, and I didn't feel it would be safe enough for them to be anywhere but my bird room. And the lady I got then from told me to just put them in together, and she has tons of birds that she's rescued and they are all doing fine. So I tried to compromise. I kept them in different areas of my room for a couple weeks, and I treated everyone with ivomec, like id seen some people do online. The new birds, Tiana and Monsters Inc, were really wild, and didn't gave any interest in the veggies I offered them. Tiana was really tiny, and her cere looked like a dry wrinkly prune, but she was energetic and more active than Inc. Tink has a dry cere too. But not mites kind of dry. Like calluse type dry. Inc is plump and laid back. His feathers aren't the best, neither are Tiana's, but I think that has to do with them not having the best diet. 
After about a month I let Tink out of her cage and she immediately started exploring the new birds cage. She had really perked up. About a week after I let them get used to eachother I let everyone out to play outside the cage on the jungle gym. Everyone seemed fine. Nobody played like the budgies I see in videos, but they never really did, they just seem wild and skittish. 
But that was only a couple days ago. And I'm pretty sure Tiana isn't going to make it. She's started star gazing, and now there's blood in her poops. What do I keep doing wrong?? I want to figure this out before my last two get sick! I offer them veggies every morning, they get let out a lot to exercise, I'm careful to change their water everyday. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

By doing a simple google search, I was able to find a clinic in your area:https://birdsnmore.xyz/avian-and-ex...the-best-care-for-your-pet-in-california.html

You have other options too: Best Avian Veterinarians in Bishop, California with Reviews - YP.com

Clearly by not being able to provide medical care for your budgies, the tragic outcomes will continue. The lady you got your budgies from is also not taking care of her birds in a responsible way.
Your budgie needs *emergency professional attention.*

If you are unable to give your budgies the basic care they need in order to thrive and be happy, then rehoming them to someone willing to provide for everything that they will need will be the best option.
From your description it really seems you don't have the conditions to own pet birds (not having a good spare room to quarantine, not taking budgies to avian vet, etc).


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to read about Tiana. Besides not doing quarantine, it is not a good idea to get a _pair_ of birds (and sounds like an adult pair?) to keep a single bird company.

Anyway, since this is done.. I've looked up your location, and I know of the area you're in.. you're right, it's in the mountains and far from a lot of things. I have found several venterinary clinics for you who aren't Avian vets unfortunately, but if you call them you can ask if they have at least basic experience with birds and if they are willing and able to treat them. Don't worry with them being fragile as you say.. that is never an excuse to keep from taking them to a vet . I wasn't sure if you felt comfortable posting your location on here, so I pm'd you the vet info instead . Best of luck for Tiana, I hope it's not too late. Please keep us posted!

Edit: I saw aluz and I were posting at the same time, so I didn't see what she wrote until now, but take a look at her links too for more options.


----------



## jeremyrobber (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for your info. I'm new at birds. And I really love my little guys. I was unaware of the clinic. Like I said, the only one I knew about was a long way away, so I gave up looking. I'm trying my best to get my feet under me and learn as much as I can as soon as I can. I have no idea what the best care for budgies look like, so I foolishly thought that I was doing okay. I see now that I have to really up my game, I apologize. 
Can the vet really save her? My friend told me a while back that because birds are so small and fragile that they can't really do anything for them, so it would just be a waste of money. Of course my friend doesn't own birds, but that did scare me away from vets. 
I'm very sorry for being so backwards about all of this, thank you so much for your time and knowledge.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is critical you get professional veterinary help for your budgie immediately.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Both aluz and RavensGryf have offered you available veterinary services in your area. 
If you are completely unable to travel to an Avian Vet, then take her to a good Exotic Veterinary Service that treats small birds.

http://www.amadorvalleyvetcenter.com/

https://www.webvets.com/Services/?Exotic-Pets-6

Best wishes for your little one.
Please update us on her condition once you've taken her to the vet.

Posting on the Forum

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Avian First Aid*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's why we're here ... for facts on the best care for the wellbeing and happiness of budgies. I'm glad you found us. 

Sounds like your girl is in an emergency situation at this time. I hope you can find a competent vet soon. No one can guarantee an outcome, but only a vet can diagnose and see your bird in person, and at least give basic treatment, which will give her the best chance if she is to live. I'm hoping for the best here!


----------



## jeremyrobber (Feb 1, 2017)

One last question. Thank you all very much for the links, but those are all just regular vetranarians. I thought that I could only take my birds to an avian vet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Once the emergency situation with Tiana is under control, please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

I'm praying for little Tiana. ray:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

After the emergency is dealt with, it would be good to have your other two budgies fully examined by an avian vet too. 
They have been exposed to whatever illness your current budgie has, not to mention the previous one who also passed away from an unknown illness.

I hope all goes well. ray:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jeremyrobber said:



One last question. Thank you all very much for the links, but those are all just regular vetranarians. I thought that I could only take my birds to an avian vet?

Click to expand...

As stated in my previous post, if you do not have access to an Avian vet, the next best option is an Exotic Pet Clinic that treats small birds.

While an Exotic Pet Clinic veterinarian may not be quite as well-versed as a board certified Avian Vet, they always have the option of consulting with an Avian Vet via telephone if necessary when treating your budgie.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

jeremyrobber said:


> One last question. Thank you all very much for the links, but those are all just regular vetranarians. I thought that I could only take my birds to an avian vet?


Of course an avian vet is the most ideal, since not all "regular" vets have training or the means to treat birds. That's why I said to call some, and ask if they do take birds. _Some_ regular vets do have at least basic bird knowledge. In this _emergency_ situation, any vet who has any basic experience is better than no vet at all. Please keep us posted on this :thumbsup:.

edit: posing at same time as faerybee. Yes, they may be able to call and consult an avian vet on the phone for further advice.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm sorry to hear that your budgie is unwell! You've been given great advice to give her the best chance for survival. I would get her to the regular vet right away, and they can consult an avian vet over the phone if needed. She will not survive without veterinary care :upset: 

I'm praying that your gorgeous girl pulls through. ray: 

Please keep us updated on her condition. Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care. If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Best wishes :wave:


----------

